# Any upcoming CSUSA group buys scheduled?



## dansills (Feb 5, 2012)

Anyone?


----------



## Silverado (Feb 6, 2012)

I also like the idea!


----------



## kronewi (Feb 6, 2012)

I would be interested as well.


----------



## kugler (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm game.


----------



## Donnie Kennedy (Feb 8, 2012)

I have a CSUSA order worked up but I think I'll put it on hold for a little while to see how this develops... I'd definitely be in.


----------



## SteveG (Feb 8, 2012)

I will join if it happens.


----------



## Monty (Feb 8, 2012)

If anyone would like to step up and run one but is hesitant, PM me and I'll be glad to help you get set up and walk you through doing it.


----------



## dansills (Feb 8, 2012)

Monty said:


> If anyone would like to step up and run one but is hesitant, PM me and I'll be glad to help you get set up and walk you through doing it.



I don't really want to run it just due to my inexperience here on IAP.   We were hoping you would Monty! :biggrin::tongue::biggrin:


----------



## Balasharc (Feb 10, 2012)

If my $$ was not tied up in trying to purchase a house I would be glad to do it but as of right now I don't plan on creating a csusa GB till the middle or end of march.


----------



## Marker (Feb 10, 2012)

I am in if we can make an order.


----------



## micah (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm in if someone will run it.


----------



## killer-beez (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm in also...


----------



## dansills (Feb 13, 2012)

Ok got enough.  I will volunteer to run it just please everyone have some patience as this is my first time running a group buy. I am sending a PM to Monty today for help and will post a new thread when it's ready hopefully by the end of the week
Dan


----------



## Donnie Kennedy (Feb 13, 2012)

dansills said:


> Ok got enough.  I will volunteer to run it just please everyone have some patience as this is my first time running a group buy. I am sending a PM to Monty today for help and will post a new thread when it's ready hopefully by the end of the week
> Dan



This is great news... thank you for taking the time.


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 13, 2012)

How does this work?  Do we have to buy certain things or anything we want?  Is there a certain amount per individual?

Questions, questions.

Ray

Ray


----------



## Dale Lynch (Feb 13, 2012)

Can I get in on this,I don't have a paypal account?


----------



## Monty (Feb 13, 2012)

Dan has graciously offered to run a buy from CSUSA. Details will be  posted in a day or so, once he gets all the details worked out.



ironman123 said:


> How does this work?  Do we have to buy certain things or anything we want?  Is there a certain amount per individual?
> 
> Questions, questions.
> 
> ...





Spanx said:


> Can I get in on this,I don't have a paypal account?


These questions will all be spelled out by Dan in a few days.


----------



## dansills (Feb 16, 2012)

*Update*

Just a quick update guys I had a slight work delay but will be back home this weekend and should be starting to post it up on Sunday, no later than Monday.


----------



## MarkD (Feb 16, 2012)

Great! Looking forward to it.


----------

